# Anybody used Chipex?



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm considering getting some after reading some very good reviews on it. Anybody used any?
I have a pearlescent Phantom Black Audi A4 so any advice/reviews from my fellow DWers would be great.

BTW if anybody hasn't heard of it: www.chipex.co.uk


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

you can get touch up kits for £15 similar thing but its paint n laquer n requires a bit of flatten , cut and polish, in my opinion! your paying for there fancy packaging and marketing


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.paints4u.com/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=6912

i would say pretty much a similar thing?


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

But with Chipex at least I know it has a reputation to do the job and at a good quality too. I have no idea about what you just linked to and how well it works. Unless somebody here has used it and can recommend the cheaper £15 kit? I'm not too fussed about the price difference as long as I'm getting the best stuff for the job in hand.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yes I've used it on my silver Leon. I thought it done a fantastic job.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've used the Chipex system on my Audi, and to be honest wasn't totally impressed with it. It's kind of 'okay' but can be a) tricky to use, and b) a little easy to 'wear' off again.

In my opinion, mitchelld made a good point regarding simply buying a normal touch in paint from Audi (they aren't expensive, considering they're from the dealer either), and going through the cut and polish stages after - after all, that's what you more or less do with the Chipex system anyway.

I haven't used the paints4u system, but a friend bought it when we were working together, and it looked like it contained all the same stuff as was in the Chipex system.

On my next car, I'd be prepared to take a punt with the paints4u, and if that fails, simply but the touch in paint and be more patient!  :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Used paints4u in the past and they've always been spot on :thumb:


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Look like I have plenty of options. I'd not heard of paints4u before this thread so I'll look into them a little more now they've been recommended. Cheers all.


----------

